# Crossbows ?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, help me understand crossbows. Never used one, never shot one, never been around them. My son should have the chance to use one next Fall if we want to go that route. We are not trying to shoot 100 yards. Just need something consistent.

Brands, scopes, bolts, broadheads. After searching a bit I see prices from $250-1,500. Draw assist? Weights are all over the place- can it be too lite. FPS? 

..


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Great opportunity for youth to learn to shoot. I have my kids shooting crossbows earlier than guns because it teaches shooting skills such as trigger control, breathing, target acquisition, scope, etc. etc. without the recoil or noise. I have several and enjoy them all. 

I took my kid on a hunt last fall to kill his first deer. I got him a crossbow for his birthday (Cabela's Brood by 10 Point) and shot and shot all summer. He was comfortable out to 50 yards, but that particular bow really dropped off after 40. My goal was to keep a shot under 40 yards for him. 

I then had the opportunity to let him shoot the Ravin R9 from a friend. That is an incredible bundle. Scope markings to 100 yards and it is very accurate out to that. There's obvious factors playing into that such as wind but anyone can shoot that with practice very comfortably. He shot his first buck with that at 44 yards, and easy shot for that package. 

There's a lot of range in price. I also have a Carbon Express bow that is good and pretty comfortable to 50. I have a Parker Enforcer that's a pretty decent package. 

Couple pointers, make sure you grease the string and the deck for lack of a better word where the bolt fletchings go so you minimize wear and tear. There is a lot of energy being transferred in those things so upkeep is important. Pay attention to the bolts and flex test them when you shoot.

If I had extra cash to burn, I'd probably go with the Ravin just because it's that good. Crazy fast, crazy flat. Scope is good with markings to 100 yards. Would have zero problem shooting that distance in the right conditions.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Just an opinion... I have a pretty cool crossbow but due to UT law you can only use this on any legal weapon hunts, it is not considered a bow and you can not hunt with them during archery season. With that said I would never try to hunt a any legal weapon hunt (big game) while I have to compete with rifles and orange hunters. I purchased this for shooting and cause they are cool. I use mine during the turkey hunts and if I want to get my butt kicked by rabbits! Really cool to have but honestly it is really not practical... I did however split an arrow with my crossbow from 30 yards while target practicing, I have never seen anything like it and myth busters claims you cannot split an arrow guess i can do the impossible!


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

*Split arrow pic*



Tabswan said:


> Just an opinion... I have a pretty cool crossbow but due to UT law you can only use this on any legal weapon hunts, it is not considered a bow and you can not hunt with them during archery season. With that said I would never try to hunt a any legal weapon hunt (big game) while I have to compete with rifles and orange hunters. I purchased this for shooting and cause they are cool. I use mine during the turkey hunts and if I want to get my butt kicked by rabbits! Really cool to have but honestly it is really not practical... I did however split an arrow with my crossbow from 30 yards while target practicing, I have never seen anything like it and myth busters claims you cannot split an arrow guess i can do the impossible!


I will take and post a pic on my profile to prove to all the ney sayers...


----------

